# Cibox C1722 monitor dying



## iluminati (May 13, 2008)

I have a Cibox C1722 (Model CL171) monitor. 45 minutes ago, the monitor went into the screen saver. The monitor flickered on and off showing the screen saver before the picture died. The light indicator flicks back and forth from blue to purple, clicking every time it goes to purple. I run Windows XP, and when I attached another monitor to my computer, the computer itself is running fine. What could be wrong with the computer? I hope my computer didn't die on me. Also, I don't know how to get in touch with tech support, and I bought the computer from a mom-and-pop operation. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds like the problem is in the monitor and not the computer. The Cibox monitors have a 3 year warranty. Contact the place you purchased it from. They should be able to help you with the warranty.


----------



## iluminati (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the idea. However, I bought my monitor (and computer) from someone on Craig's List a year back, and I don't have their info. Also, I can't get any contact info for the Cibox company. Anyone has any help with that?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://www.frs-europe.nl/cibox.asp*


> Cibox technical support
> 
> FRS Europe B.V. can assist you with technical support and in- and out
> of warranty repair of Cibox LCD monitors.


----------

